# Wanted: R32, R33, R34, R35 gauge clusters



## Xtuners (Jan 9, 2020)

Hi. I am searching for GT-R R32, R33, R34, R35 gauge clusters. Need the gauges for tests or parts. I prefer broken ones, because they are cheaper.


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi contact , [email protected]


----------



## Xtuners (Jan 9, 2020)

I got R35 and R33 gauge clusters. I still need R34 and R32.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I think I have 32


----------



## Xtuners (Jan 9, 2020)

David said:


> I think I have 32


Show me what you have please. Thanks.


----------

